# glänzender, spiegelnder  Hintergrund



## Lostinspace (2. April 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich, ähnlich dem angehängten Bild, ein freigestelltes Objekt auf einen Hintergrund bringen, der diese hochglänzende Lackoptik hat und in dem sich das Objekt spiegelt ?
Auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin in wieweit das ganze aug Lack fotografiert ist. Danke Euch im Voraus .


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. April 2008)

In dieser Perspektive wird es schwer da die Schuhe von oben fotografiert wurden. Ein simples Spiegeln in Photoshop würde nicht bringen da Informationen von z. B. der Unterseite der Sohlen fehlen würden. Besser das ganze gleich auf einer spiegelnden Oberfläche fotografieren und dann nachbearbeiten um die Lackoptik zu erreichen.

Alex


----------

